# Various video clips



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've put these video clips up again so that you can see the Doobster in action.

This is Dooby saying Good Morning, he only says it when I uncover him.



Here he is telling me what he wants



This one was funny, I was working away at my computer and it suddenly occurred to me what was happening, I grabbed my camera and you can see what happened. Darryl had hiccups and Dooby was copying.



This is when he had a new toy in his cage, he was quite happy with it. LOL



I have to say though, since having Daisy, he doesn't talk to me half as much, but that's ok, it makes the times that he does more special.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's great! What fun to have a bird that wants to communicate so much!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Dooby is so cute and smart, the asking for a tickle video is my favourtie and poor Darryl


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha how **** cute! He is a real character.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks, yeah, he's a special little man. I love him to bites...er, I mean bits!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great videos... Love the "Tickle Tickle" one...


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome video's thanks so much for sharing them thats an intelligent bird you have there
Mikey


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

dooby you are a one in a million tiel plukie keep posting on your beautiful tiels


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody. He's a little darling...sometimes. LOL.


----------

